# My new bettas form?



## BettaGirl612 (Aug 7, 2014)

Hi everyone! I obviously can't show my new boy Atlas because I bought him and didn't breed him but what do you think about his form? I am going to be breeding soon and I think that Atlas is beautiful and his color is gorgeous but I would like a professional opinion. Also do you think that Atlas is a halfmoon or super delta? I was told when I bought him that he was a halfmoon but I'm leaning toward super delta.


----------



## ArcticBeauty14 (Jul 17, 2014)

His tail doesn't look to have a 180 degree spread to me, so I'd say super delta, but the others may think otherwise. (I'm pretty new to keeping) 
Sorry, I don't know much about form. 
If you breed him, watch what you breed him with. I heard that certain tails mixing isn't always as great as people originally thought it would be.


----------



## trilobite (May 18, 2011)

Yeah hes sd, crossing hm to sd is fine and you wont get a mess because sd is just a failed hm and they pop up in hm spawns all the time. Since hm is a combo of environmental and genetic factors, those who missed out on a few of those traits become sd and deltas. 

His main faults are not 180, round tail and a weak dorsal that leans back and has stubby first rays. He has a nice strong body though, if you were to breed him find a girl with sharp edges and is 180 spread with dt geno to help out his dorsal, if possible try to find a long first ray on the dorsal too


----------



## myexplodingcat (Apr 9, 2014)

Isn't his anal fin supposed to be a certain angle too? Like, straighter on the bottom edge or something.


----------



## Creat (Dec 6, 2010)

I agree with the body statement. He has a great body and his offspring could hold fuller fins. I cant decide if his tail dent is due to a injury in his rays or not. His anal fin is uneven but I like the length. Some people like a longer anal fin, I like it even all the way around. As long as the edge is clean your good. Look for a female with good conformation and I don't think it would be hard to get some decently good offspring out of him on the first generation. If you want to keep his color I would recommend a female in the black, blue, or cellophane. I would stay away from red. Red and blue combos are not my favorite because they are hard to do right at least in my opinion. I think he is a great starting point in short!


----------



## BettaGirl612 (Aug 7, 2014)

Creat said:


> I agree with the body statement. He has a great body and his offspring could hold fuller fins. I cant decide if his tail dent is due to a injury in his rays or not. His anal fin is uneven but I like the length. Some people like a longer anal fin, I like it even all the way around. As long as the edge is clean your good. Look for a female with good conformation and I don't think it would be hard to get some decently good offspring out of him on the first generation. If you want to keep his color I would recommend a female in the black, blue, or cellophane. I would stay away from red. Red and blue combos are not my favorite because they are hard to do right at least in my opinion. I think he is a great starting point in short!


He was injured when I bought him. He had several rips in his tail and this is how it is healing back. I think that before it was probably even.


----------

